#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報道.........

## 諾亞雷特

姓名:諾亞雷特
性別:雄
族類:虎
身高 :Confused: ??
體重 :Confused: ?KG
興趣:玩電動
討厭:某位人形獸跟男友很粘.

格式沒錯吧.自我介紹完了.今後請多指教.(鞠躬)

----------


## 嵐澤

乍一看去，還以為是雷諾大叔發的帖子.....  :Cool:  
嗯..歡迎新來的虎兄上黑船...哦不...是加入新家庭.......

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

KU~KU~KU~~~

----------


## 諾亞雷特

上了黑船?怎講?

----------


## 蒼楓

嗯...應該是...別亂猜的好吧?不然到時候可能會被人拿去玩大車輪呢~嗯呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 嵐澤

> 上了黑船?怎講?


別放在心上....口誤......不是上黑船....是進賊窩.....哦不....進溫暖的大家庭....啊....某獸慘叫聲連綿不絕.......（聲A：XD~~差點露餡....該打...聲B:就是..這不是公然詆毀我們的形象麼？...聲C：嗯...應該教育一下...聲D:等下帶去進行思想教育...某獸：...[痛不欲生狀]...）

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

我對貓沒興趣

----------


## 諾亞雷特

抱歉.雖同為貓科動物.但不是貓.

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

> 抱歉.雖同為貓科動物.但不是貓.


我說就是貓~去玩你逗貓草

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

(飛過)
維(來~木天蓼喔=ˇ=)
德(人家是貓科動物不是貓= =)
維(反正都有貓=.=)
(被裡人格核爆)

----------


## 虎兒

呃...原來還有其他虎族的混進這啦...

其實這裡一直都是龍科和犬科動物的天下...

貓科動物似乎不多...虎族尤其少...

閣下有男友啊...嗯...

真好...!

----------


## 諾亞雷特

> 呃...原來還有其他虎族的混進這啦...
> 
> 其實這裡一直都是龍科和犬科動物的天下...
> 
> 貓科動物似乎不多...虎族尤其少...
> 
> 閣下有男友啊...嗯...
> 
> 真好...!


呵呵.虎族的諾亞目前就只遇到三位.看來實在是少阿.
解釋一下.我說的男友的意思是普通的男性朋友.並不是伴侶的意思.

----------


## Michile

> 呃...原來還有其他虎族的混進這啦...
> 
> 其實這裡一直都是龍科和犬科動物的天下...
> 
> 貓科動物似乎不多...虎族尤其少...
> 
> 閣下有男友啊...嗯...
> 
> 真好...!


噗…豹有幾隻請數給我看…




> 呵呵.虎族的諾亞目前就只遇到三位.看來實在是少阿.
> 解釋一下.我說的男友的意思是普通的男性朋友.並不是伴侶的意思.


喔，又新增名大貓了?歡迎：3

因為這裡是狼之樂園，故名思義狼很多…
天天喊狼來了也沒人會理你，只有狼…XD

----------


## Katsuya XII

豹一隻(而且是黑的...)XD

歡迎呀,諾亞

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

龍有多少..你數給我看..

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

應該不多=ˇ=(炸)
這裡是以犬科居多呢=ˇ=

----------


## 彌星-帆

(握)又一隻大喵來了 >W<  這樣喵族的勢力又擴大了一點點XD?(不知道看不看的出來多了幾%)  

要小心不要被吃掉唷~^^(笑)

----------


## 殘月一狼

偶也來報個到!~
姓名 :Sad: 自己看咯)
身高:175CM
體重:45KG

PS:諾亞雷特大人!~~恕偶這犬科類的狼寶寶來這沾您老的光哦!~

----------

